# Voodoo Party Favors & "Game" Idea



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I thought up a fun little "game" for my party. I've made SO many little twine voodoo dolls and have decided to hang them somewhere, maybe over the fireplace like stockings. I'm going to attach the names of people who were invited to the party to the dolls and people may take their own voodoo doll as a party favor. The ones left hanging are open game to be pin pricked all night. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's definitely a different take on a party favor - love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh you are a bit naughty and I like it!!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks! I'm very excited to see my guests reactions.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Good luck to your party Iniquity..


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I would love that as a party favor!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

They voodoo dolls were a hit! I gave them out in little boxes and made mini-voodoo instruction booklets with different colored pins stuck inside.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like success, yay you


----------

